# September Testers?



## TTC74

Hi ladies! Who is early in their cycle? Looking for cycle buddies! Let's ride this month out together!


----------



## Sorsha

Hey! A little late to this thread, but I just started my new cycle yesterday, so will be testing in mid-September. :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hiya! I am on CD 11 today not quiet a +OPK just yet, but getting there... 

I also have 3 DD's (10,8,3) I am going on 38 and would love to be buddies :)

What CD are you on?

xx


----------



## TTC74

I'm on CD16 - 1 DPO. I actually had a solar eclipse day O (which was kinda cool!). 

Foreign - are you hoping for a boy this time? I am. I will obviously love anybody that comes along. I love my girls to the end of the world. It's just that I never wanted a boy - not even for one second. Then, one day a couple of months ago, I saw a little boy and just thought, "I want a boy." So, now we're TTC again!


----------



## Foreign Chick

a solar eclipse O how awesome! Very unique indeed! 

Yes I am dearly hoping for a son! Like you, I love my girls beyond beliefs, but unlike you, I've ALWAYS wanted a boy. There were times when I though I couldn't handle not hearing "it's a Boy", again, but at this point I just want my dd3 to have a sibling close in age, and am fully aware that it will most likely be a sister hehehe. 

Good luck to you, FX for a BFP, will be stalking your progress! Hopefully I'll get to join you in the 2WW in the next day or 2 xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

Happy Friday ladies,

Made it to 1dpo today, not very hopeful for a BFP tho' as we only managed to BD once, but hey it only takes one time right hehehe. 

How you feeling TTC?


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies. After a long wait, finally in the tww again. I will probably test around Sep 8 (or probably before.because of poas addiction. Good luck to everyone! 

Foreign Chick... it.only takes once :)


----------



## TTC74

Impatient as all get out. I just POAS . . . For science. :haha:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hiya Angelique, best of luck to you!!!

Hehehe TTC... How many dpo? I know you're ahead of me, I'm 3dpo today, and very determined to wait til 12dpo ... We'll see.


----------



## TTC74

I'm 6 DPO today. Last night I had one incident of watery cm. Then, it dried up. At 5 DPO, it probably doesn't mean anything but it still makes me go . . . Hmmmm. Maybe.


----------



## RawrGirl

Hi all. I'm on cycle day 8. This is our 6th cycle of trying. This month around I bought an ovulation kit and have already tested the last 3 days, lol. We are getting desperate as we are really TTC in time that my third trimester and giving birth will before I turn 40...which only leaves 2 more cycles of trying.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Welcome RawrGirl!

Fx this cycle is your month.


----------



## Angelique76

Starting progesterone tonight... praying it's a good cycle...


----------



## Foreign Chick

Angelique76 said:


> Starting progesterone tonight... praying it's a good cycle...

FX


----------



## Wicky78

Hi ladies! I know it's been a few days since anyone posted here, but I was lurking and wondered how everyone's doing? I saw that Foreign Chick got a BFP - congratulations!!! :yipee: Has anyone else tested yet? I am not due to test until 9/16, so I'm living vicariously through others' tests :haha: Anyway, baby dust to everyone 
:dust:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thanx Wicky! 

I was honestly not expecting a BFP at all. Only BD 1 time, no symptoms, that were different from PMS. Which secretly I hoped that no symptoms was a symptom  
The odd part for me tho was that I've had EWCM (creamy ewcm) from 1-3 dpo. That has never happened before. Not in either of my 3 previous pregnancies.

Thought I mention this as a potential symptom for the future...

Wishing you the best of luck! Hope to see you post some good news in 6 days ;) 
baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thanx Wicky! 

I was honestly not expecting a BFP at all. Only BD 1 time, no symptoms, that were different from PMS. Which secretly I hoped that no symptoms was a symptom  
The odd part for me tho was that I've had EWCM (creamy ewcm) from 1-3 dpo. That has never happened before. Not in either of my 3 previous pregnancies.

Thought I mention this as a potential symptom for the future...

Wishing you the best of luck! Hope to see you post some good news in 6 days ;) 
baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## RawrGirl

Wicky78 said:


> Hi ladies! I know it's been a few days since anyone posted here, but I was lurking and wondered how everyone's doing? I saw that Foreign Chick got a BFP - congratulations!!! :yipee: Has anyone else tested yet? I am not due to test until 9/16, so I'm living vicariously through others' tests :haha: Anyway, baby dust to everyone
> :dust:

I tested today at 5 DPO. Obviously negative, lol.

Pathetic, I know.


----------



## Wicky78

Rawr, I think we can reframe that as optimistic, rather than pathetic LOL 

Foreign Chick, I am hoping that my lack of symptoms IS a symptom, too. I'm so happy to hear that you had a BFP after not having many symptoms. Thanks for all the baby dust!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Wicky78 said:


> Rawr, I think we can reframe that as optimistic, rather than pathetic LOL
> 
> Foreign Chick, I am hoping that my lack of symptoms IS a symptom, too. I'm so happy to hear that you had a BFP after not having many symptoms. Thanks for all the baby dust!

Got my fingers tightly crossed for you Wicky 

More :dust:


----------



## Wicky78

Thank you! I will take any baby dust you can spare!


----------



## Wicky78

So, I got impatient and tested last night (I know... so much for holding out until Saturday) and I had a very faint line on the FRER. Tested again this AM and the same. I am cautiously optimistic, as I know there's a possibility that it's residual HCG from the trigger. However, I did not have any HCG at this point last cycle, so I'm still excited that this might be my BFP. I won't be able to test again for a couple of days, but I'll keep you posted when I do. FX and thank you for all the baby dust!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Yay how exciting... that sounds extremely promising!!!
When I tested at 9dpo AM the line was so faint and gray, I thought it was one of those indents, and that it was a BFN... FX hun! Can't wait to see your update!


----------



## Wicky78

Just for fun, here's the pic of the test today with FMU on a frer. FX that this is the real deal and not the trigger!
 



Attached Files:







20170912_183516.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Foreign Chick

Oh I see it!!!! And it's pink!!! Looks like a :bfp: to me 

Congratulations!!!! Looks like my baby dust spread ;) Hope to see you soon on the other side ...


----------



## Foreign Chick

I just saw in your siggy, you IUI was on 9/2 that's when I got my bfp.... How funny now you got one


----------



## Wicky78

So, DW convinced me to test tonight and it's definitely darker! I think this is my BFP! How funny that your baby dust from 9/2 transferred over to me. I can hardly believe this is real, but I'm beginning to let it sink in! Posting tonight's test for progression.
 



Attached Files:







20170913_000631.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RawrGirl

I'm gonna test tomorrow (suppossed to wait until Friday). Wish me luck.


----------



## RawrGirl

Wicky78 said:


> So, DW convinced me to test tonight and it's definitely darker! I think this is my BFP! How funny that your baby dust from 9/2 transferred over to me. I can hardly believe this is real, but I'm beginning to let it sink in! Posting tonight's test for progression.

Ooooh! Looking good!!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

=D&gt;Great progression Wicky!!!

RawrGirl< Best of luck Hun!!! :dust:


----------



## Wicky78

Good luck, Rawr! FX and lots of baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## Wicky78

Thanks, Foreign Chick! Somehow it helps so much to have someone else see the progression besides DW and me. It's good to know we're not nuts LOL DW had me take another one this AM and it was ever so slightly darker than last night's, but since it was not even 12 hrs later, I wasn't expecting much. However, I am now convinced this is the :bfp: we have been hoping and praying for!


----------



## RawrGirl

BFN. Hopefully it's just too early.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Yes 9dpo is still very early! I've never gotten a BFP before 11dpo, (until this pregnancy) and even then it was very faint. You're not out until the fat lady sings ;) FX for tomorrow


----------



## TTC74

I've been on a bit of a hiatus. I've been waiting for my fertile period. Plus, I had a busy week at work the week before last and then there was Irma . . . I'm a FL resident. So, things have been crazy. 

Good luck Rawr! 

Congrats Wicky!!!


----------



## Wicky78

Thanks, TTC! I hope all is okay for you in FL. I know Irma was rough, but some places seem to have been spared or had minimal damage. 

I got my 1st beta back this afternoon and it was 34 at 12 dpIUI. :happydance: I'm feeling pretty optimistic and go back for my 2nd on Monday. Can't wait to see the numbers and know how it's going.

Rawr, here's some :dust: Foreign Chick gave me some and it seemed to work, so I thought I'd spread it around! FX for you to get your BFP soon!


----------



## TTC74

My temp spiked today (too early for O). So, I was a bit worried. My body heard my concerns and started to darken my OPKs tonight. O is on its way! I anticipate it on Sunday, Monday, or Tuesday. 

We were directly hit by Irma as a cat one. I know a lot of people with significant losses. We were blessed, though. We didn't even lose power.


----------



## RawrGirl

Official Test Day is tomorrow. 



Wicky78 said:


> Rawr, here's some :dust: Foreign Chick gave me some and it seemed to work, so I thought I'd spread it around! FX for you to get your BFP soon!

Aww, thanks!



Foreign Chick said:


> Yes 9dpo is still very early! I've never gotten a BFP before 11dpo...

Thanks. I will keep that in mind if I get another BFN. Then it's off on holiday for a long 4-day weekend/honeymoon/7th wedding anniversary getaway. I'm not taking any HPT's with me, so if no AF, I'll test Monday when I get back (though it won't be FMU). 

Thanks TTC74!


----------



## jesstula

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I'm 11dpo an still bfn, feeling proper frustrated. I've run out of tests now so don't know weather to get more or wait it out an see if af turns up! She's due mon/tue but I'm so impatient! Lol. Good luck to all &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## TTC74

jesstula said:


> Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I'm 11dpo an still bfn, feeling proper frustrated. I've run out of tests now so don't know weather to get more or wait it out an see if af turns up! She's due mon/tue but I'm so impatient! Lol. Good luck to all &#65533;&#65533;

Ha! I'm a POAS addict, too!


----------



## jesstula

TTC74 said:


> jesstula said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I'm 11dpo an still bfn, feeling proper frustrated. I've run out of tests now so don't know weather to get more or wait it out an see if af turns up! She's due mon/tue but I'm so impatient! Lol. Good luck to all &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Ha! I'm a POAS addict, too!Click to expand...

So frustrating isn't it! Lol. I caved an brought some more but gonna try to wait till at least monday. Making sure I keep myself busy tomorrow! Lol


----------



## Wicky78

Welcome, jess! It's so hard when nothing's showing up on the tests a few days before AF. I hope you can stay sane these next few days! FX you'll get a BFP soon and AF stays away :hugs:


----------



## jesstula

Wicky78 said:


> Welcome, jess! It's so hard when nothing's showing up on the tests a few days before AF. I hope you can stay sane these next few days! FX you'll get a BFP soon and AF stays away :hugs:

Thanks Wicky. :hugs:Due today, thought af was coming last night when I wiped (sorry tmi) but then nothing this morning. But gonna hold off testing till tomorrow as only have one test left, and I'm not always 100% on time each month. :hugs:
Congratulations on your bfp x


----------



## flashy09

I will be testing in about 8 days! 39 and this would be my 3rd. So I am a little nervous about everything at my age and with two other kids, but also very excited!


----------



## Wicky78

Welcome and :dust: Flashy!

Jess, I hope AF has stayed away. Any updates?

FX for everyone still in the TWW!


----------



## TTC74

Glad to see I didn't miss too much last week while I was twiddling my thumbs and not surfing the board. I'm 6 DPO today. Fx!


----------

